# Another Necklace - by Greinskyn (~BBW (multiple), Intrigue, Romance, ~~AR, ~SWG)



## Observer (Mar 9, 2007)

_~BBW (multiple), Intrigue, Romance, Alternate Reality, ~SWG_ - innocent girls get caught up in the chess game of the cosmos

_*An Alternate Reality Story*_

*Another Necklace
by Greinskyn​*
*Chapter 1  The Necklace Comes*

Brittany gazed at the little box perched on the shelf in her locker. 

Who put this in here? she asked herself. It wasn't much of a question as the only other people who knew the combination were Nick and Anne. When the contents revealed a tiny necklace inside, the list of two narrowed down even further. 

Oh Nick! How sweet! she thought and put it on immediately.

There were only a few minutes before first period, but she just couldn't help herself; Brittany had to see how the necklace looked on her. A nearby ladies room gave the perfect opportunity. 

Inside the rapidly emptying room Brittany gave her visage a thorough check. As usual she had no complaints. The blue Osaka blouse matched her eyes perfectly and highlighted her perky breasts. A pair of tight white GAP shorts also flattered her figure, leaving little to the imagination. 

Out of habit Brittany turned to take in her spectacular ass. Perfection stared back at her; if she'd been someone else she'd have been terribly jealous.

...and the necklace?

Though it's beauty paled in comparison to it's wearer, the tiny silver charm served well to accentuate her appearance. Neither bold, nor gaudy, the little twinkles of light that danced off it's mirrored surface were the epitome of demure subtlety. 

Brittany fingered it once with a smile before dashing off to class.


****

Cute Necklace Anne cooed, fingering the smooth surface. What's the 116 stand for?

Brittany, who hadn't noticed the tiny inscription on the back, took it into her own hands. I don't know.

Maybe Nick got it second hand? Anne offered.

Maybe... Brittany brushed her fingers over the fine etching, wondering what it signified.

****

That night Brittany sat in front of her dressing mirror gently brushing her hair. The ring of lights glittered off the tiny silvered surface caught her eye, causing her to pause. She couldn't wait to thank Nick in person for the wonderful gift.

With some hesitation Brittany removed it from her slim neck and hung it on the corner of her mirror. It was a place of honor. She let her eyes drift from the necklace to the picture of her and Anne at Disney World. From there she completed the circuit around the mirror to the rest of her dressing area. Her gaze took in her pink ballet shoes, a half dozen pictures of her and Nick, a battered ticket stub from the All American Rejects concert, and so on. These were the pieces of Brittany's life.

With a sigh she leaned forward and gave Nick's picture a kiss and turned in to bed.

****

The next morning...

Brittany scanned the closet, her fingers trailing along each garment as they were considered and rejected. 

Perhaps the hip-huggers? she pondered. Normally she didn't like to wear the same color two days in a row. Still, she liked the way the abbreviated white denim highlighted her ass. More importantly, she liked the way Nick appreciated how they highlighted her ass. With a mischievous grin Brittany retrieved it from the hanger...

What the...? she exclaimed minutes later.

For some reason the jeans failed to fit true. Not only were they too tight, they refused to ride where they were supposed to. Despite several tugs, the waistband failed to conceal the briefest glimpse of her baby-blue panties. Sure they were low riders... but this was ridiculous. 

Blast it mother! How could you shrink these! she thought furiously

A few squats did little to remedy the ill fit and only succeeded in pinching her uncomfortably. Finally, with a muttered curse of disgust, Brittany shimmied out of the binding garment. 

What a waste of 80 bucks! she thought, looking longingly at the trendy jeans for a few moments more before discarding them.

Now what? she wondered aloud.

Brittany already had her heart set on the Jade blouse she was wearing, and didn't want to take it off again... especially since she'd just done her make-up and hair. The trouble was, nothing much went with the color other than white. Her eyes stopped on a pair of black jeans, but she looked doubtful.

Honey! You're running late! came a render shout from her mom at the base of the stairs.

That settled it; black it is.

In seconds Brittany had them on and was giving a loosening tug to the waistband. To her surprise they felt tighter than she knew they ought. 

Is mom washing everything in hot water? she wondered.

The fit wasn't too uncomfortable so it would have to do. Actually the poured into look was rather inviting. She couldn't resist a few seductive poses, putting on her best pout while jutting out her ass. Why Nick! How dare you suggest...

Brittany's playacting halted suddenly as her keen senses detected that something wasn't quite right with her image. From this angle it seemed as if... 

Don't be ridiculous, she chastised herself, stopping her probing hand just inches from it's target. I'll just have to remind mother to use warm water on my clothes.

Satisfied with her reasoning, she reached for the finishing touch; the necklace. After all, the other possibility was absurd...

As her slim hand plucked the charm from its perch, she froze. 

Where's Nick's picture? 

A patch of the frame lay bare where her favorite pic usually hung. 

Did it fall?  she exclaimed to herself.

A quick scan of the table and the floor beneath it yielded nothing. 

Where could it have gone?

Just then Brittany spotted his familiar visage in the lower corner of the mirror, kitty corner from where it should've been. 

How in the world did it get there? Then she plainly remembered the playful kiss the night before.

Honey, you'd better get a move on! Her mother shouted from the base of the stairs. It's getting late!

Coming mom! Brittany shouted, quickly draping the necklace over her neck. 

The mystery of her clothes and the moving picture would have to wait. She needed to gobble breakfast and go.

Want some of mine? her little brother Timmy asked, sliding a box of Count Chocula her way.

Brittany crinkled her nose at the super sweet crap he ate.

No thanks, she replied and poured herself a small bowl of Special K.

Suit yourself he shrugged with his own grimace. I don't know how you eat that birdfood.

Another typical morning in the Baker household...

****

Wow! Beautiful necklace! Jenn complimented Brittany.. I wish my boyfriend would give me jewelry. Her eyes turned mischievous. So, have you thanked him yet. 

Her tone was equally suggestive.

Brittany gave her friend a playful slap. No! What a dirty little mind you have!

Hey, I'm just being honest. A gift like that deserves something!

Brittany sat up straight in mock offense. My love can't be bought.

Yeah right! What'd you give him?

Actually nothing, he was helping his father out of town. I'll wait till lunch.

Then the thought hit her  how did he manage to put the necklace in her locker?

****

Hey there handsome! Brittany purred setting her tray down next to her boyfriend.

Hey there yourself! he replied, returning the appreciative smile along with the greeting.

After the prerequisite kiss, she leaned back and asked. So, notice anything different?

Nick was instantly nervous, but his smooth demeanor concealed the fact. Whenever women asked that question it meant they'd done something that meant a whole lot to them and if you guessed wrong, well...

Nothing looked out of place. He needed an out.

I don't know. You took three cherry tomatoes instead of two on your salad?

Which earned him a playful slap.

Hey you! Behave! The look of irritation was a fake one.

So far, so good.

Suddenly she thrust her chest out. (Always a good thing) I'm wearing the necklace silly!

Nick's gaze took in the shiny metal object perched invitingly between her succulent breasts. Oh oh! She said THE necklace. Am I missing something?

Seeing no other recourse he said the first thing that came to mind. It looks wonderful, where'd you get it?

Brittany's cute face looked doubtful. You mean it wasn't from you?

Nope!, Never seen it before... cute necklace though. He clasped it in his strong fingers, feeling the heat from her body still radiating off it. What's the 119 stand for?

116 She corrected, her voice somewhat distant.

Nick looked again. Uh..uh It's 119.

Brittany looked for herself. The number was indeed 119. I guess I just looked at it wrong...

You don't by chance have a secret admirer do you? Jenn asked playfully from across the table.

More like a secret stalker! Anne chided. Didn't you say you found it in your locker?

A shiver ran up Brittany's spine at that thought, but, she quickly pushed the image out of her mind. 

One last glance at Nick confirmed that he really didn't give it to her. It was obvious he'd just seen it for the very first time, and his reaction to both the other girls' comments was far from positive.

Wanting a little space from the sudden tension and mystery, Brittany stood up and grabbed her tray. I'll be right back. I'm going... to get some dressing for my salad.

It was true, for that was where she was headed. It might have just been a quick excuse for a little air, but she quickly warmed to the idea. Somehow a little Italian dressing sounded good to her normally plain salad.

By the time she returned, the conversation had moved on.

Did you see the full moon last night? Alan asked. It was totally bright out, you didn't even need a light...

As with most mini-dramas in a teen's life the moment was soon forgotten. For a time. 

[Continued in post 3 of this thread]


----------



## ghhfdh (Mar 10, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## Observer (Mar 23, 2007)

*Chapter 2 - Slow but Strange Changes*

“There sure are a lot of people here tonight!” Anne shouted above the blaring music from the Atom's house band.

“Yeah, even more than at Mulligan's!” Brittany replied, scanning the crowd for some cute looking boys.

The pair had just left Mulligan's which was normally THE 21 and under hotspot. Unfortunately it closed at eleven p.m. even on Friday and Saturdays. After a brief debate whether to go to Anne's or here, the “Atom” won out.

After all they had live music on the weekends.

“I hope we can find a seat!” Brittany shouted, rubbing her slim throat with her hand. If the noise didn't let up she'd for sure lose her voice before long.

“I doubt it!” Anne replied, starting to dance to the pounding beat.

It wasn't long before the girls were approached. It never was long with Brittany present.

“Good tunes huh?!” A cute boy asked, nodding towards the band.

Brittany fought the urge to roll her eyes up at the line and nodded, after all the band was pretty good.

He introduced himself and his two friends who'd basically surrounded her. She responded in turn, introducing Anne. The trio turned, almost as if seeing the shorter girl for the first time.

The group danced for a few songs before one of the boys noticed a booth open up. Instantly they sprang forward to claim their prize. Brittany, agile as always, beat them to it and dived in just ahead of a disappointed redhead.

“Hooray!”

The music was much more muted here allowing some sort of conversation. Brittany's throat, however was sore and dry.

A trio of males volunteered to bring her a drink.

... Oh yeah, and one for Anne too.

That left the two of them alone. Brittany turned to say something to her friend, but was overcome by a brief dizzy spell. It didn't last long so she shook it off.

+++++++++++++++

“Are you going to finish your fries?” Anne asked.

“What fries?” Brittany replied.

Anne looked at her funny and gestured to the table in front of them. There before the girls were two trays, mostly empty. Brittany couldn't help but stare at the food that wasn't there seconds ago. All that remained on her plate was a scattering of fries and a bite or two of cheeseburger. 

_"Where did that come from?"_ she wondered. Before she could deny what she was seeing she became aware of a faint taste in her mouth; cheeseburger.

This was all too much for her. Brittany recalled the dizzy spell._ "Did I black out?" _ 

She took a quick look at her watch; it'd only been a couple of minutes at the most. Certainly not enough time to order a meal, let alone eat it.

“Where'd the boys go?” she asked, hoping to solve at least one mystery. She knew they should've been back by now.

“What boys?” Anne asked, deciding to snatch up a fry anyway.

“The boys we were dancing with,” she replied matter of factly... though she felt far from certain by that point.

Anne looked at Brittany like she'd lost her mind. “We didn't dance, remember? You were hungry so we nabbed the first booth that opened up.”

Brittany was speechless. More to the point she needed some air. “I need to use the restroom.”

Her friend looked concerned, yet stayed seated. “I'll stay here and save our spot.”

The lady's room was far from empty but at least there was the relative seclusion of a stall. After locking the door she took a sigh of relief. For some reason it felt good to just be alone. After a few seconds Brittany unbuttoned her jeans and shimmied them down. Remarkably both tasks were more difficult than expected. The band was so tight against her tummy that it was hard just to get her fingers inside to undo the button. When she finally succeeded, the relief was instantaneous. 

_"Funny they didn't seem that tight when I put them on." _she thought. The denim itself clung like a second skin to her hips and thighs, only grudgingly inching their way down. Her panties followed suit.

Brittany stood there wondering about the sudden ill fit, her hands tracing the ugly red marks as she did so. The band had obviously dug in for some time to cause them, adding to the growing list of mysteries she'd come here to try and figure out.

A cool breeze as someone opened the main door tickled her legs, bringing her out of her daydream. Feeling like a fool standing there with her jeans around her ankles Brittany sat down. 

"What is going on? Am I dreaming?" she exclaimed to herself. The discomfort and the clarity worked against that particular scenario. 

_"Did I... What in the . . l?" _ Brittany's thoughts were disrupted by a sudden foreign sensation. Her fingers drifted to her waist, unconsciously rubbing the still sore flesh... only there was more there than there should have been. 

The startled blonde looked down to see a slight roll of fat on her tummy. The way she was leaning forward only accentuated it's presence. However leaning back and sucking her stomach in failed to fully erase the offending softness. 

"Where did thist come from?" she exclaimed.

Another mystery.

Unnerved by her latest discovery, Brittany felt threatened even in the stall. She wanted out, out where it was quiet, out where it was safe, she wanted... to go home.

Brittany stood quickly and gathered up her panties; trying not to pay attention to the added mass as she arranged them. Her Jeans, however, weren't so easy. They stubbornly refused to pull into place. She soon found herself hopping up and down just to budge them the last few inches. The buttoning wasn't any easier. She felt as if the strained copper stud was going to pull free at any minute.

She finally escaped and told Anne they needed to leave.

****

Brittany leaned against her door. It felt good to be in the familiar safety of her room. Her sudden departure from the club drew many questions from Anne... all of which she declined to answer let alone comment on. Finally her friend quit asking. The abbreviated greeting she gave to her parents, followed by a rapid dash upstairs only drew further looks of confusion. Fortunately they didn't press the matter figuring it was just typical teen melodrama.

She once again squirmed out of the denim. Holding them up she examined them. They sure looked like the pair she and Jenn had bought at the Westview Kohls. Closer inspection showed significant stress around the button. The hole there had been stretched out and had several frays. The seams along the thighs also looked stretched out, showing a streak of darker fabric along the threadlines.

Things like this didn't happen instantaneously... but over time. She knew that.

Of course it'd never happened to her before. It was something she'd witnessed Anne and other girls go through. Her weight had always remained stable. My weight...

Suddenly she just had to know.

Brittany made a beeline for her bathroom. 

"Thank goodnes I have my own private one." she exclaimed. 

She went to pull the scale out from under the sink, but was once again surprised to see something else had changed. The white Sunbeam now sat out in the open by the towel rack. Disturbed, but not hesitating she stepped onto it, watching as the red L.E.D. display flashed “reading.” 

When the flashing stopped and the number displayed, she couldn't help but give a tiny gasp. 129. She'd gained thirteen pounds. In desperation Brittany shucked off her blouse, bra, panties... even her earrings and tiny Bulova. 127. Still eleven pounds more than it should've been.

Staggering back the teen collapsed gracelessly unto the toilet and began to cry.

Some unknown time later, and cried out, her mind once again began to work on the strange occurrences. There must be some explanation?

None came to mind. Finally with a sigh of defeat Brittany went to her closet to pick out her favorite nightie. Of course it was in the wrong place... and a different color, but by then she was spent. Slipping it over her head, the worn-out teen collapsed onto her bed. She drifted into slumber instantly.

****

The Saturday morning sun warmed Brittany's face and made her wince. It was this fact that finally drove the remnants of sleep from her brain. 

_"My bed isn't suppposaed to be by the window." _she realized. She'd barely registered the fact last night, she'd been so overcome. Now however, the new reality only seemed to reinforce the fact that it had not been a dream after all.

Brittany stumbled to her bathroom and took care of business. Instinctively her hand crept up under her nightie to inspect her waist. What she found didn't surprise her... she'd already spotted the scale where it'd been the night before and figured as much.

The next half hour was spent examining all the changes she could and trying to make sense of them. Surely there must be some pattern?

For the most part, things were either the same or nearly so. Much of her possessions remained unchanged, merely repositioned. There were exceptions. Many of the pictures had subtle differences; poses weren't the same, the background slightly different. For instance, the pic of Disney was still there, only they now stood with Goofy in the background instead of Snow White. 

Brittany was relieved to see her wardrobe was mostly intact. Even the sizes were the same... most of them anyway. Who'd have thought she'd have anything in an eight!?

Before she knew what she was doing Brittany started rearranging her room back to “Normal” It took some time, and wasn't exactly 100% accurate, but it did ease her tension somewhat.

A growl to her tummy let her know it was almost noon and she still hadn't eaten yet. 

_"By the looks of it I could stand to skip a meal or two," _she thought looking down at the small bulge. Another growl convinced her that maybe skipping just one meal was enough for now.

But she went to the kitchen.

“Mom! Where's my Special K?” Brittany asked, rummaging through the cupboard.

“What Special K?” was the reply. “Did you buy some?”

_Oh great, another change,_ she thought sarcastically. At least there was Multi-grain Cheerios.

After her cereal and banana she found herself still hungry. The tight fit of the jeans was still fresh in her memory, so she fought off the urge.

“Ring!”

“Phone!” shouted her brother, making no move to answer it himself.

“I'll get it” Brittany declared, picking up the handset a whopping three feet from Timmy's arm. 

“Hello?”

“So you can still talk!” came the sarcasm laden voice from Anne on the other end.

“I'm so sorry Anne, it's just that... something weird happened last night.” Brittany apologized.

“Want to talk about it?” Her friend asked, obviously concerned despite the rough introduction.

“No thanks,” Brittany answered truthfully. She felt her buddy would think she was nuts. “It's something I'll have to work out on my own.”

“OK, but don't forget I'm always here for you.” Anne assured.

“I know...”

****

"C'mon gir,l just five more minutes!" she urged herself, trying to add a bit more speed to the stationary bike. Her body responded, if reluctantly. By now, nearly an hour into her workout Brittany's body glistened with perspiration. Determination kept her going.

It'd been two weeks since that strange night. Since then there'd been no more blackouts, no more strange movement or alteration of personal possessions. In fact, everything was slowly drifting back to normal. Not that too much had changed. Other than her weight and a strange craving or two for junk food, things had pretty much stayed the same. Nick was the same adoring boyfriend as ever and Brittany's friends and family were there as always.

Finally the timer beeped, signaling the end of the session. Brittany released the handlebars, leaned back and pedaled idly for another minute to cool down. The rush of endorphins still flowed through her body and she could feel the heat on her face, but Brittany had had enough... she was spent. Slowly she dismounted the bike and padded over to a towel to dry off. 

_"My throat is sure dry!,"_ she thought, desperately craving a drink of water.

There was something that needed to be done first.

Brittany eyed the scale. She'd since removed it from the bathroom and placed it near the stationary bike. It's presence helped motivate her whenever her will began to fade. One look at the scale and the memory of the mysterious eleven pounds was all it took to get a second wind.

She walked over to it, took a deep breath and stepped on. 121. She'd lost another pound! 

With a smile of self satisfaction, Brittany stepped off the scale and marked her progress on the wall. Six pounds in two weeks wasn't too bad, especially since the first week had seen a drop of only two. 

It'd taken a bit to get her body into motion... fighting the urge to just lay around. Her conditioning had left something to be desired too, tiring way sooner than she'd expected. Brittany had stuck to it, however and she had no intentions of stopping until she was back at 116. 

_"Heck, I might even go further,"_ she thought.

(continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## FreneticFangs (Mar 26, 2007)

sounds promising. keep going!


----------



## Observer (Apr 2, 2007)

*3 - PARALLEL WORLDS*

Two weeks later...

_A quarter to seven already? I'd better get going! _

It was Saturday night and Nick was taking her out to a movie. As usual she got to choose which one. He didn't know it yet, but she had her heart set on that new Julia Roberts movie. He'll put up a big fuss about seeing another chickflik but I know he loves to snuggle just as much as I do!, she thought with a grin.

She had just the outfit picked out to snuggle in too!

Brittany took in her reflection. The red silk top clung invitingly to her perky B-cup breasts. It gave an equally tempting glimpse at her newly regained trim tummy. Unable to help herself, she lifted the abbreviated hem and rubbed her firm toned abs. She was still a little pale there, it'd taken the whole month to get back in shape and she didn't want to be seen in a bikini until her goal had been reached. Exceeded, she reminded herself. At 114 lbs. Brittany was now two pounds lighter than she'd been before.

It showed.

The black skirt she was wearing was actually a size four, a forgiving size four but a four nonetheless. The taut fabric clung to the gentle curves of her ass. If anything all that exercise had improved what had already been her most spectacular feature.

“Ding dong!”

“Uh-oh - he's here!” she hissed, her hands all a flurry as she quickly made the final checks.

****

Nick had his hand on her ass as he guided her into the theater. She felt on top of the world. All around people gazed at the couple as they passed. Their faces betrayed their desire... or jealousy. Brittany ate it all up.

In the relative dark of the theater the two lovebirds snuggled. The movie was the perfect catalyst and soon their lips met...

****

“What a gorgeous evening.” Brittany purred.

They were still snuggled, only this time it was in the privacy of Nick's Charger. It couldn't have been a more perfect evening. After the movie they'd went out for pizza. She'd let her guard down and allowed herself a couple slices... the soda however, remained diet. Afterwards they'd strolled through the park and even sat on the same swingsets they'd used in gradeschool. It'd been Nick that suggested the trip up to the bluffs.

“It sure is.” He replied, pulling her closer.

They stayed that way, looking up at the beautiful white orb of the full moon. Brittany felt herself swept up in the mood, almost dizzy from the rush of emotion.

“I love you” Nick announced, his deep voice muted for only her to hear.

“I love you too” She answered.

************

“What was that honey?” Mr. Baker asked, looking up from his magazine.

Brittany's eyes shot open wide! _Oh no it's happened again! _ 

She was at home on the sofa! She looked around wildly; her parents were in their chairs, her brother... and apparently herself were watching a stupid late night show on the tv. Brittany struggled to her feet, upsetting a nearly empty bowl of popcorn from her lap and very nearly spilling the two liter bottle of non-diet Pepsi on the end table. She sprinted up the stairs to her room... or tried to anyway. Her body felt strangely sluggish and heavy. She could feel her breasts bounce alarmingly on each step.

“SLAM!”

Brittany leaned against the door breathing heavily from the brief exertion. 

_Oh no! Oh no! Oh no!_ Though dread filled her body, she just had to see. She walked over to her dressing mirror... which was now on the North wall. Her reflection showed a worried girl in sweats staring back at her. To be more exact, a plump worried girl in sweats. 

"Yikes, I look even fatter than before!" she exclaimed.

It was true. Even in the bulky clothing it was obvious her body was heavier. Her face was also fuller. The sharp lines of her slim cheeks were gone, leaving them slightly rounded almost chubby. There was even the beginnings of a double chin! 

Her hand drifted up there as if on it's own to touch the smooth softness. As she did so her arm came in contact with her right breast actually shifting it slightly towards the other. She froze, eyes widening and lowering to her breasts. 

_"They're huge!" _she said to herself.

Brittany's full attention now centered on her bosom. With both hands she cupped her babies, hefting them. They felt so heavy and so... soft.

In a flurry of motion her clothes were discarded leaving herself bare to the world. Brittany's hands once again cupped her breasts. A frown creased her brow. Yes they were bigger, but they also sat lower. She could feel their unnatural weight tugging downward whenever she let go. Brittany took a deep breath and threw her shoulders back in an effort to lift their appearance. No luck. She turned sideways for another view. 

Only then did she become aware of her tummy. Did it really stick out that far? Where the last time it'd been a slight swell now there was no denying she had a bit of a belly. Her hands confirmed what her eyes had foretold. Brittany could feel the heat emanating from the yielding warmth found there. She tried sucking in her stomach. Even then it stuck out considerably more than before. 

_"How much weight have I gained?"_

The scale was nowhere to be found. 

_"Apparently in this world I don't want to know. Or I don't care..."_

A knock on the door.

“Honey are you alright?” It was her mother.

Brittany tried to dress as quickly and as quietly as she could. “Yes...ugh...Mom...urghh...I'm alright.” 

_"Blasted bra! How do I get these babies in here anyhow?"_

“Can I come in?”

“Um, yeah... sure. Just a second.” 

Brittany kicked the stupid thing under her bed and put just the sweatshirt on. When she went to pull up her sweatpants her breasts swung down and out. The sensation was as unexpected as it was uncomfortable, drawing a surprised gasp.

After a quick readjustment Brittany walked over to her bedroom door. The amount her breasts bounced and swayed nearly made her faint. 
_
"OK, be cool... Deep breaths. Deep breaths." _ She opened her door then turned without a word and plopped down on the bed.

Brittany's mom looked worried. “Is something wrong?”

_"No, I was just magically sucked away from my boyfriend and piled on like thirty pounds instantaneously... I'm just peachy!"_

What could she tell her? Brittany didn't want to end up in the looney bin. C'mon think of something!

Inspiration struck.

Putting her hand to her tummy, she adopted her best “I'm too sick to go to school” look. “My stomach is kinda messed up.”

Somehow her mother's face portrayed both relief and more concern. Dr. Mom kicked in automatically. 

"Poor dear, I told her not to eat so much this late." 

She put her hand on Brittany's forehead. It might be a tad warm...“Why don't you get ready for bed. I'll go get some warm 7-up to settle your stomach.”

Brittany listened for the footsteps to retreat before disrobing. The last thing she wanted was her mother seeing how fat she was. "I better hurry then."

Fortunately her favorite nightie was still in it's usual spot, though Brittany noted with distaste that it was definitely a larger size. Discarding the sweats she quickly pulled on the nightie. After a little rearranging she checked the mirror once more. Her eyes were immediately drawn to her chest where her breasts pressed tightly against the thin fabric. 

_"My boobs look so huge! What size am I anyway?"_

Her thoughts turned to the bra she'd discarded under the bed, but before she could check a knock was heard at her door. 

_"Rats! I haven't even brushed my teeth yet."_

“Are you decent?”

“Yeah Mom, you can come in.”

Brittany stepped away from the mirror as her mother entered and quickly entered the bathroom. Her arm shot to her chest after only a few steps to help contain the sway. It all seemed so unnatural. She'd never needed the support before, as her perky breasts hardly moved. 

"_Well, you're a big girl now. _" 

Of course, she realized, it was in more areas than just her chest.

Brittany had just put the toothpaste on her brush when she sensed her mother step in behind her. Before she could react she felt her hair gathered up and the familiar sensation of the gentle brushing only good old mom could do. The sensation was so reminiscent of her childhood that Brittany closed her eyes, recalling all the times they'd done this. 

_"Thank you Mom... I needed that!" _ For the first time since the last change occurred, she felt at peace.

When Brittany did finally move to brush her teeth she found the toothpaste had fallen off the end. 

_"Good one!" _ Rolling her eyes she applied another strip. Now Brittany had always been an aggressive brusher with a sort of get it done quick mentality. That quickly changed after only a few strokes which caused her unsupported breasts to shake violently. A blush graced her features followed by a furtive glance in the mirror. Fortunately Mom was intent on her duties and missed the whole thing. Whew! With a much gentler action Brittany finished the job.

“There, done!” Mrs. Baker announced victoriously.

By some stroke of fate they'd both finished at the same time. Brittany watched in the mirror as her mother placed her loose braid over her shoulder. Only then did she notice how much longer her hair was. It had to be another eight inches at least. Even braided it reached past her expanded bosom. Just how much had changed this time?

Brittany refused the warm 7-up. She hated the stuff anyway, but the thought of it after brushing her teeth seemed truly vile. “No thanks Mom, I'm feeling better now.”

Mrs. Baker pulled the covers back for her daughter and motioned her to climb in. Brittany allowed herself to be pampered, once more relishing in the familiarity of days gone by. Good old Mom even gave her a kiss on the forehead.

“Are you sure you don't want to talk about what's bothering you?”

“No Mom, I'm OK, really.” Brittany tried to put on her most genuine looking smile.

Mrs. Baker knew her daughter too well, however. “That Anderson girl... what's her name? Jenn?. She isn't giving you a hard time about your weight again is she.”

"_Jenn's my friend, she thought. We'd been best friends ever since I helped her with ballet._" Her eyes darted to her mirror; no ballet shoes. _ "At least we used to be..."_B

rittany's failure to respond was answer enough. 

“It'll be OK.” her mother reassured, before rising to her feet. “Everything will be better in the morning.”

Mrs. Baker turned off the light leaving her daughter alone.

Brittany stayed in her bed until the coast was clear then threw back the covers. She had to know how much this world had changed, besides the obvious. Her first stop was the dressing mirror. Thankfully there were still pictures of Nick. Plenty of pictures of Anne too remained. Brittany plucked the Disney one from it's new position. In it she and Anne were smiling broadly. 

The expression highlighted the dimples on her cheeks. She'd never had dimples before. Taken two years ago, this picture verified Brittany's fears that her entire past may have been altered. Also supporting this theory were the total absence of Jenn from her mirror's rim. Their friendship forged in ballet had apparently never happened.

On a hunch Brittany tip-toed to her closet to retrieve a collection of photo albums. Fortunately they were where they were supposed to be. Retrieving the whole stack, she headed back to her bed. Hours passed as her new history was revealed photo by photo. 

_"I was even chubby as a kid!,"_ she marveled, looking at the plump cheeks. She also realized she'd been a bit of a yo-yo dieter in this life. At times her visage had been almost slim. On others she appeared slightly heavier than she was now. At least Anne's still my friend. The albums were filled with the two of them doing familiar and unfamiliar things together. Some of the unfamiliar things were more disparate than others. For instance it was quite evident that Mark, Brittany's first boyfriend, actually went out with Anne instead.

Finally there came a point when her eyes refused to stay open any longer. Brittany eventually slipped into a fitful slumber amongst the scattered albums. In her dreams she kept getting fatter and fatter, each time losing a little bit more of her reality until she became totally unrecognizable to all that she once knew.

(Continued in post 7 of this thread)

****


----------



## Tsap (Apr 3, 2007)

This will propably be one of those rare stories I read again and again. I have read this already through several times and find very little that I would wish to be otherwise and nothing that I'd really go and change!
What else could I say? I feel I don't find words to tell how much I wait for more.


----------



## Observer (Apr 10, 2007)

*4  ANOTHER NEW WORLD*

Brittany awoke with a start. 

The different colored walls and altered décor momentarily disorientated her. She felt anything but rested. Not only did she stay up half the night studying the albums, her new body also fought to rob her of rest. Whenever she laid on her side, her breasts would pull mercilessly. When she lay on her back they would sag outward onto her arms. Eventually Brittany gave up and slept on her tummy. Though hardly ideal, it at least afforded her some rest. 
_
"And to think I wanted bigger boobs!,"_ she thought wryly, stretching her sore neck. 

She was a bit surprised to find it almost 10:30 in the morning. Normally an early riser, 8 am was considered sleeping in. 

_"Must've been the late night." _she thought. 

Brittany stumbled to the bathroom, took care of her morning routines, then slipped on a robe. She really wanted to try and figure out some reason or pattern to the changes, but found herself unable to concentrate on an empty stomach. Conceding to her body's demands she went downstairs to have a little something to eat.

Hi pumpkin, you're up early! Her father greeted.

Wow, it's not even Noon yet! What's up? Timmy challenged from over a huge plate of breakfast.

_"Early! Noon? Just how late does this version sleep?"_ she wondered.

Morning Daddy She returned, giving him a peck on the cheek. A glare was reserved for her brother.

Here you go sweetie Her mother chirped as she set a plate down in front of her.

Brittany stared at the meal before her with a mixture of desire and revulsion. Scrambled eggs, sausage, and buttered toast were heaped high.

Something the matter? Mrs Baker asked, seeing her daughter hesitate.

Probably not used to eating it fresh. Her father joked. Let it sit until noon, then she'll eat it.

Looking from her plate to her father, Brittany received a smile and a wink. It was obviously a joke, but from the earlier comments it was probably closer to the truth than she'd like to admit.

_"You can do this,"_ she urged herself, picking up her fork. _"Just take small bites."_Brittany stuck to her goal and ate only a portion of her meal.

It was a challenge, however. Each time a little voice urged; "Just one more bite... C'mon one little link won't hurt!"

The way her thighs spread across the seat, actually pressing against each other, proved to be a sufficient reminder to the contrary. Despite eating a bit more than she should have, Brittany was still hungry. Of course having the willpower to dump the uneaten remains into the trash helped ease her mind somewhat.

****

36 D. OK, so I'm not as big as I thought Brittany sighed with relief.

Apparently her first impressions had been a bit overboard in the boob department. Clearly she wasn't in the Pamela Anderson league. Still the changes were quite dramatic. When displayed in one of her new bras, she sported some serious cleavage. Certainly Nick must have noticed. In fact Brittany was sure of it. She'd caught him in the past covertly ogling other women's substantial chests. 
_
"No need for that now..." _she thought mischievously, trying on another bra. Surprisingly it was of a style that pushed her breasts up and together in a way she thought somewhat trashy. Brittany couldn't believe she owned such a bra, let alone several. There's something familiar about... Suddenly realization struck. A quick trip to the mirror proved her correct. I wore these with Nick. Sure enough, in picture after picture Brittany was wearing low cut tops with her boobs practically hanging out.

That wasn't the only thing.

Anne too, was dressed more provocatively than she was used to. She did have an amazing figure, Brittany had to admit that. Certainly next to mine, she thought, noticing how her thighs strained against too tight jeans or the way certain shots caught a glimpse of her love handles. 

Anne in comparison was slim, tanned and toned. The clothes her friend wore left little to the imagination. The girl also seemed to be hanging on to Nick more than she'd like. It looked almost like she was trying to seduce him. 

_"Brittany, don't be ridiculous!"_

Dismissing the thought she turned and finished dressing. A low cut summer top showcased her assets while draping down over her shorts. The waistless design helped conceal her problem areas without being obvious about it. The shorts were more modest in length than she was used to, of a relaxed fit, and... 

_"What! A size 10. Three full sizes bigger!" _ Brittany pouted, still having a hard time accepting the fact. "_At least they aren't tight_."

Of course they weren't too loose either.

Thinking of her new size once again piqued her curiosity over just what her new weight was. After breakfast she stealthily checked the family and her parents' private bathrooms; no scale. 

_I'll just have to buy one_, she thought remembering the moral support having the last one handy had been.

Thoughts also turned to the changes themselves. 

_What caused this? Are they going to happen again?_ She shuddered at that. Most of all she wondered, _Can they be reversed? _ 

As far as she could tell there'd been three changes. Two of them had caused a gain of weight whereas all had changed things around her. What if the first one had caused weight gain too? The idea just popped in her head. True that could be the case if it was a small gain. The two she had been aware of did increase from one to the next. If it was only two or three pounds I might not have noticed. After all, her weight had never varied before.

119

Brittany was hardly aware that she'd spoke. Memories and calculation had just suddenly culminated into an epiphany. The Necklace!

Walking over to the tiny silver charm, she tentatively picked it up. For some reason the harmless looking thing now scared her. She almost expected a shock or tingle to run through her at it's touch. Nothing so sci-fi happened, in fact nothing happened at all. Brittany released her pent up breath, only now realizing she'd been holding it. How could such a thing be the cause of her changes? Then again how could the changes themselves even occur? It was all too fantastic. Brittany spent a few moments holding the necklace, examining the smooth surface. Of course what she was really doing was building up courage to look at the other side. Bracing herself she turned it over. There in gilded etching were the numbers 142.

****

142 pounds! Brittany looked down at the dial, hardly able to believe what she was seeing...

Unable to take the suspense any longer, she'd gone out and bought a scale. What a humiliating experience that had been. The sales girl... all 90 pounds of her... had barely hidden her mirth and actually paused to give Brittany a once over before ringing up the total. The fact that Brittany'd also grabbed two Mars bars on impulse didn't help her embarrassment any either. 

Arriving home, she had wasted no time going up to the privacy of her room. The scale had been ripped mercilessly from it's packaging and placed on the floor. Brittany placed a tentative foot onto it before withdrawing. Moments later, minus the weight of any clothing, she'd stepped on.

142. Her weight was exactly the same as the necklace's prediction.

That raised all sorts of new questions. Was the necklace the cause of her changes or just an indicator? Should I destroy it? If it was destroyed would it bring me back to my reality or would it strand me here? It was too soon to pursue such a drastic option. From what she knew, the changes were a long way apart. How long apart?

Finally something to go on.

Brittany hurriedly redressed, then picked her calender off the wall. She'd barely registered the fact she'd never seen that particular calender before, as she thumbed through it for the month of September... the month it all started. Let's see, it was after the weekend Jenn, Anne, and I went to the beach... She also remembered that Mr. Halston had given one of his infamous Thursday quizzes.

There. Brittany declared victoriously, pointing to the spot; Thursday the sixth.

Marking that down, she proceeded on to the next date; when her and Anne had been at the Atom. That had been a Friday... She marked that one down too. The last had just happened, but she marked the date on the calender just in case. 

_I can still feel Nick's arm around me. The two of us staring up at the moon. _ Something clicked in Brittany's mind. The Moon! Thumbing back through the calender, she checked each date. All three had been nights with a full moon. She felt the hair stand up on the back of her neck.

****

Monday morning. Brittany wormed through the crowded halls. Along the way she gave her usual greetings to friends. A few of them, however looked confused by her familiar approach. Some even more so...

Who was that? One asked after she'd passed.

I'm not sure, I think it's Bethany something... Replied Tina, Brittany's former lab partner and confidant.

What was more discomforting were the people she didn't know or socialize with suddenly starting conversations that were equally mystifying...

So Brit, did you tell Meagan about the surprise? A bouncy girl with pimples asked.

Before she could answer, another joined in.

I bet she went through the roof! What size did you get?

Brittany looked from one expectant face to the other unsure what to say. The first girl she vaguely recognized as Valerie Thompson. The second she had never seen before. 

_How am I going to get out of this?_ she wondered helplessly.

I'm sorry Valer... uh Val. She stammered. I didn't get a chance to...

Just then Brittany caught a glimpse of Nick.

I gotta go! Sorry! She apologized, ditching the two in a feat of improvisation.

Despite her attempts to catch him, her heavy backpack and out of shape body worked against her.

Hey! Watch it! One girl shouted as Brittany collided with her.

Sorry! She apologized breathlessly, trying once more to locate Nick through the crowd.

Another glimpse, this time by the main gym.

She headed off again in that direction, but once more fell victim to her new reality. This Brittany just couldn't maneuver like the old. It was as if there was some strange lag in communication with her limbs. She'd see an opening and turn to move into it, but her weight would carry her past... and into an unsuspecting student instead. Finally, panting, she gave up thinking "I'll see him at lunch."

Hey Brittany! Came a voice from off to the left.

Oh no, another unfamiliar face!

Brittany pretended not to hear and lost herself in the mass of students.
_
"Ahh made it just in time!,"_ she rejoiced, stepping into the door just before the bell. Her locker had apparently moved as well nearly causing a tardy slip. She still had to find it's new location.

Can I help you miss? came Mr. Halston's ever condescending voice.

Brittany realized all eyes were on her.

I realize students just love to come to my classes, but you're going to have to wait your turn. Somehow he sounded even more condescending.

Brittany paled, realizing yet another aspect of her life had altered. They're getting worse with each change! She hadn't expected this. "Are all my classes changed? What'll happen next time?" 

There were a few snickers from the students reminding her that she was standing there like a fool. Slowly Brittany backed out without a word, unable to meet her accuser in the eye. What could she have said anyway?

The rest of you will have to stay I'm afraid... Halston continued, before the door cut out the rest.

"Oh great! Now what am I going to do?" Brittany dug for her class schedule, sure that even this self kept a copy. Before she could find it, however a hall monitor found her first.

At least the trip to the principal's office gave her an opportunity to get a copy of her class schedule; thanks to a bogus story about her mother wanting it for her records. There was even the number and combination to her locker! 

"Score one for me!" she exclaimed.

Brittany arrived at her Social Awareness class a full twenty minutes late. Again all eyes were on her as she slunk to the front. Armed with her text and notebooks she ignored the stares and murmurs while scrambling to catch up. Honestly it was a bit disorientating to see her handwriting on paper she'd never seen before in a class she'd never attended. 

"No time for that now!," Brittany scolded herself. Retrieving a pen, she moved to jot down the notes from the board. The point barely touched the page before she noticed the end had been chewed! Yuck! Dropping it like carrion, Brittany reached into her bag and retrieved another. It had also seen considerable chewing. In fact all her pens and pencils bore teeth marks. 

With a look of distaste, Brittany picked the least deformed one and began to write. Being a fast writer, she'd caught up with the lesson in minutes and began to listen to the instruction in earnest. So engrossed was she in the lecture that the pen found it's way into her mouth unnoticed...

(Continued in post 11 of this thread)


----------



## opus (Apr 24, 2007)

any more...


----------



## ster1_04 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Greinskyn, glad to see your still writing. Been looking for stuff like yours since the dark fantastic went away. Know of any other places like it that are around?


----------



## genius33 (May 30, 2007)

PLEASE continue this. it is BY FAR my favorite story


----------



## greinskyn (Jan 14, 2012)

*Chapter Five - *

Despite her best intentions Brittany's salad contained a good deal of Italian dressing. Her usual plain offering seemed so, well... dull. At least she prided herself on avoiding obvious diet destroyers such as cheeseburgers and pizza. Yum, pizza. And although she took some Jello, (Brittany just couldn't resist it when there was fruit and whipped cream mixed in) she vowed to work the calories off with an extra half hour on the bike... OK at least twenty minutes for sure.

Hey Brittany. Anne greeted.

A round of similar greetings sounded from those at the table, all except Jenn that is. She barely heard them, however and returned with but a faint reply. Her attention was too busy taking in the dreamy form of Nick to notice much else. Their eyes met in what had to be the most comforting sense of familiarity she'd experienced since the change.

Brittany moved to sit by him, but unfortunately Jenn and Anne flanked either side. Neither seemed inclined to move, even with her obvious body language signaling her intent. Finally Lisa scooted off to one side allowing a place between her and Anne. Having someone, especially her friend, between Nick and herself was far from ideal, but Brittany dealt with the matter and sat down. 

The table was crowded, giving a tight fit. While the former Brittany could have slipped in with ease she felt her wider hips brush against the firm ones of her friends. The sensation brought a flush to her face, one which deepened as the whole side of the table shifted to accommodate her. Thoroughly humiliated, she dug into her meal, not daring to make any eye contact until conversation started once more. Brittany tried to console herself that at least she was near Nick and could share occasional glances.

Her new circumstances weren't without some reward. Separated from her love, Brittany paid more attention to the conversations at the table. A lot was learned. Strange, how just her change in circumstances could have affected so many people. It seemed as if everything was altered; relationships, friendships, other people's class schedules, etc. 

It was mind boggling. Then again, she thought, _"if my past has been changed, then all my actions for years have been changed as well."_ 

That meant everyone in contact with her had separate histories. Brittany wondered just how far her influence could have spread...

**** 

Great! Another big zero! she cursed, jabbing the off button on her computer monitor.

It'd been a full week since her arrival in this new reality. In that time she'd scoured the regional and campus libraries. Most of what was found bore little credence, and often proved fictional in nature. The online searches fared little better. It seemed mainly the topic of fantasy gaming and fetish stories. Brittany gradually expanded her search out of desperation. From witchcraft and curses, to worm holes and alternate realities, she scoured it all. Almost without exception she'd run into a dead end.

Almost.

One ray of hope lay in an old Celtic tale she'd stumbled across. Apparently two young lovers were separated by war. When the lad returned from battle he found out his true love had married thinking he was dead. Overcome with grief he'd consulted a witch. To prove his motive genuine, he was sent on one fantastic challenge after another. 

Finally after earning the witch's trust and respect she forged him a pair of necklaces. The two charms fit together as one. When separated, the first people to wear them were to be bound. The master, or outer heart, controlled the fate of the inner. The lad separated the two, then had the smaller sent to his true love in secret. From there, their souls leapt from world to world until at last they were together.

Fantastical for sure, but eerily similar all the same.

She'd managed to locate only one first edition copy of the transcribed text, complete with original woodcuttings. It'd cost almost her entire savings to order it. Hopefully the book was worth it. What worried Brittany the most was the delivery; two to three weeks. She had only 21 days left. Would there be time?

Urggh!

Brittany stood up stiffly from her father's computer chair. Her body was sore from sitting but more so from all the exercise she'd forced upon it. Unfortunately on that front she'd gained little ground too. Once back in her room her gaze centered on the progress sheet by the stationary bicycle. On it were the seven entries made so far. Basically all it amounted to was a long list of 142's. The one sole variant was today's entry; 141. Gee a whole pound!, she thought sarcastically.

Brittany's eyes shifted from the report to the bike itself. Immediately a feeling of dread washed over her. She'd eaten a healthy piece of her mother's cheesecake earlier. She'd justified the act by promising to work out an extra half hour. Now that the time to pay the piper came due, she had other ideas. Maybe later tonight...


****

Ding Dong!

Shoot! Anne's here. Brittany hissed

She tossed the remote onto the cushion beside her and struggled to her feet. The familiar voices of her mother and Anne could be heard echoing through the house. It is a good day for a picnic she thought while doing a lazy stretch. Her friend had seen how down she'd been the last two weeks and suggested a trip to the park with Nick as sort of a Pick me up. It'd been the first trip the threesome had taken since she'd arrived in this world.

Anne was still talking animatedly to her mother when she approached. This gave Brittany time for a quick appraisal. 

_She's so thin _Brittany thought with a pang of envy. Indeed her friend's lithe body looked stunning in the cropped shirt she was wearing. Tied just below the breasts, it not only showed her modest endowments, but her toned abs as well. Below that Daisy Dukes appeared painted on her tight derrière. Somehow the outfit looked remarkably similar to the one Brittany herself had worn the last trip the trio had taken to the beach; three changes and twenty-three pounds ago.

Hey Brittany, ready to go? Anne asked, suddenly spotting her.

Um... yeah, I just got to get my purse. Brittany stuttered in response.

She turned quickly, more to hide her blush than to retrieve her purse any faster. It was obvious Anne had caught her staring, which was bad enough. The fact that her friend enjoyed Brittany's jealous once-over was truly humiliating. 

_C'mon girl, pull it together! _ With a deep breath she shouldered her purse then went to meet Anne.

****

My! Don't you look cute? Nick said, meeting Brittany at the door.

She tried to hide her disappointment. 

_ He didn't really look,'_ she thought, her spirits sinking. Usually her boyfriend gave a sincere and sometimes lingering appraisal. He also would say she looked Sexy or Hot. _Now I'm just cute..._What about me? Anne implored, giving a rather sexy pout.

This time Nick did give a genuine appraisal, though he had better sense than to comment on it.

Hey, what can I say? He laughingly joked. I'm a lucky man to be in the presence of such fine women!

At that the threesome headed to Anne's awaiting car then off to the park. It was a beautiful warm fall day, perfect for a picnic.

Can you set this out for me? The shorter blonde asked, handing Brittany the basket.

Sure. Brittany agreed, taking it from her friend's outstretched hand.

_Damn this thing is heavy! _she thought, having to take it in both arms. It didn't pass unnoticed that Anne had easily handled it with one. _ This new body sure is weak..._

It wasn't the first time she had this realization. The very next day after the change she'd had to have her father haul the bike up to her room it was so heavy. The time before she'd managed it easily herself. Her body also tired much more quickly. The first day she'd only managed five minutes on the bike. Even now, twenty left her winded... and that was on the easy setting! If only her efforts would show some effect. As of this morning she'd only lost three pounds. A measly three pounds in two weeks! It was disheartening.

Back in the present, Brittany set the basket on the ground and began to set up the picnic, thinking _Anne sure picked out a beautiful blanket _ 

The traditional red/white checker pattern literally glowed in the sunlight. After all the corners were smoothed out Brittany opened the wicker lid. One whiff of the contents within sent her senses whirling. 

_Don't tell me Anne brought some of her mother's fried chicken!_ 

The scent was unmistakable, however. Brittany's mouth watered at the very thought of Mrs. Thompson's trademark specialty. All through childhood she'd managed to be invited or accidentally show up on nights when Anne's mother was serving it. If there was one thing that was Kryptonite to Brittany's will... Her hand reached into the basket. ...This was surely it. 

_Do you know how many calories are in just one piece girl?_ she scolded, pausing just out of reach of the chicken. _ Maybe just a wing..._

Thunk!

Ow! Brittany shouted as a Frisbee bounced off her head.

Sorry! Nick apologized, bounding up effortlessly beside her. I warned you to duck, but obviously you didn't hear me.

Obviously! She replied, flashing him a cockeyed grin while rubbing her forehead.

Their eyes met and instantly the world faded around them.

Are we goin' to play or what? shouted Anne, breaking the moment.

Nick shook his head. 

Sure! he hollered, then retrieved the disc and threw it to the awaiting Anne.

His aim was as deadly in this reality as the former, slicing through the air directly at the short blonde.

C'mon Brittany! Anne shouted before sending the Frisbee back her way.

Brittany, still recovering from Nick's close presence, hadn't even struggled to her feet before the thing whizzed by. 

Gee thanks for the warning! She hollered over her shoulder as she tried to catch up to the rolling white disc.

By the time it was in her grasp the other two had taken up standard triangle positions. Aiming towards Nick she gave the Frisbee a fling, but her flawless technique had abandoned her. Rather than glide towards her boyfriend it arced clumsily off to the right. Apparently her strength had also failed for what had felt to be the right amount of force came up woefully short.

Nick of course merely smiled as he swooped up on his prey. In one fluid movement he snatched it up off the ground and sent it flying to Anne. Though it went a bit high, the short girl managed to leap nimbly into the air and had it shooting towards Brittany as soon as her feet hit the ground. Her aim left something to be desired, however, as the normally accurate girl sent it way off to her target's right. As a result Brittany had to chase after it again.

By the time she caught up to it she was breathing heavily. Worse still the chase had widened the distance between her and her compatriots. The old Brittany wouldn't have had a second thought over hurling it back at that distance. She bit her lip. _Here it goes _

Again the Frisbee failed to fly true, tipping over and slamming into the ground not even halfway to Nick. 

With an apologetic smile Brittany jogged over to retrieve it. As she went she was acutely aware of how much her tummy and thighs jiggled with every step. As embarrassing as that was, her breasts were even worse. 

Expecting just a picnic and not a workout Brittany had selected a bra more for show than support. Woefully inadequate for the job, the bra allowed her breasts to bobble and sway to an obscene degree... not to mention it hurt like the dickens. Slowing her pace helped somewhat, but the knowledge that two pairs of eyes witnessed every step only reddened her flushed face further.

There... you... go! The breathless girl managed, sending the disc on a wobbly course towards Nick.

Within seconds it was already hurtling back towards Brittany, well sort of. For some reason Anne's impeccable aim failed again, forcing her to have to chase it once more. 

_'Oh great!' _ She thought sarcastically. Now they get to watch my big butt! At least the snug denim helped keep the jiggling down to a minimum.

The embarrassing cycle continued for several more minutes until Brittany faked a twisted ankle. Nick seemed concerned and moved to help her back to the blanket, but she waived him off. Before her boyfriend could argue the point, Anne hit him in the back of the head with the frisbee. Not one to back off from a challenge he sent it slicing through the air at an amazing speed. Surprisingly Anne caught it and returned it back nearly as fast. Back and forth the two went at it, each trying to get the other to miss. 

Surprisingly Anne's aim had returned, for not once did Nick have to chase it.

Brittany watched the whole thing with jealous eyes. 

_That could have been me _she thought miserably, watching as the competition broke down into a game of keep-away.  When Anne and Nick collapsed into a heap of tangled limbs and laughter, she had to look away.

Hey! Anyone hungry?! She shouted, unable to stand the sounds of the other two any more than she could the sight.

Upon hearing eager shouts of approval, Brittany began to arrange the food for their feast. So too did she try and arrange herself to look as delectable as possible. With a few discrete tugs to her blouse away from her tummy bulge and a subtle change of position to make her thighs appear slimmer, she was ready.

This chicken is amazing!!! Nick complimented, polishing off his third piece.

Yes it is thought Brittany. The trouble was EVERYTHING was super delicious. She'd tried to limit her portions and pace herself, but it seemed as if Anne had packed every one of Brittany's favorites. Cheesecake with chocolate pudding, stuffing smothered in real chicken gravy, Mini corn dogs with cheese... all wore away at her already diminished willpower.

It sure is! Brittany agreed, eying up another piece.

Here, have one more. Anne urged, as if sensing her temptation.

Not that it took a mind reader.


----------



## greinskyn (Jan 14, 2012)

*Chapter 6 Free at last?*

So, which one do you think I should wear? Brittany asked, holding up two dresses.

The black one for sure. Anne replied.

The tall blonde let her eyes drift to the aforementioned dress laying on her bed. You can't be serious. My butt looks huge in that one!

Her friend merely shrugged. I thought you looked cute in it is all.

Brittany decided on the two piece red one instead. Honey, I'm not going for cute.

Of course inside, her mind fairly screamed. _If one more person says I'm cute I'm going to lose it! _

Where was the hot girl? Where was the the Brittany whom guys secretly stole glances at her perfect derrière?

_Under twenty pounds of fat that's where._

The last week had seen a surge of willpower on her part. After the humiliating events at the park she'd redoubled her exercise routines and managed to take smaller portions. The result? She'd managed to lose three whole pounds. Even her family had noticed her efforts...

Good job pumpkin! Her father congratulated.

Does that mean I can have her piece? Timmy added, eying Brittanys untouched chocolate cake.

Remember dear, your weight tends to fluctuate, so don't get your hopes up too high. Mrs Baker warned, glancing at her daughter's hips.

Gee, thanks for the support...


Back in the present, Brittany was adjusting her dress at just that area. 

Despite losing nearly six pounds, the added flesh at her hips and butt seemed to have remained the same.

Does this dress look too tight?

It looks adorable. Anne added, briefly looking up from a fashion magazine.

_Adorable! That's as bad as cute!_

Brittany looked in her dressing mirror, a frown creasing her forehead. _ Maybe I can lose ten pounds by the harvest dance? _

A long shot for sure. Maybe then the fit would be a bit more flattering. As it was, the dress was a fashion disaster. Creases formed where the fabric was drawn across the swell of her hips. The tight fit caused her to mince her steps and she doubted whether she could even bend over in it. Still, the black dress looked even worse with its narrow waist highlighting her love handles and wide posterior. 

_Perhaps the blue one? _ Brittany ran a hand down the curves of her body feeling every bulge. That one at least had a low cut top featuring the one bountiful asset she wanted to show...

Brittany made a vow to make the time between now and the dance really count. She had seven days to lose as much weight as possible.

****

Brittany! There's a package for you! Mr. Baker shouted from the base of the stairs.

Thank heavens! she cried in relief.

Not only was the anxious teen glad her purchase had finally arrived, she was grateful she could postpone hauling her exhausted body back on the stationary torture device.

Oof! Brittany grunted, forcing herself off her bed.

The last week hadn't been easy and was the inspiration for her last minute push. She'd slacked some in her efforts to look good for Nick at the Harvest Dance. Thanksgiving hadn't helped matters any either, what with Gram trying to practically force feed her. 

Then there were the numerous failed promises to bike off little lapses in her diet; a Reeces here, some Krispy Kreme there... As a result she'd actually gained a pound. That brought the grand total loss to a mere five pounds. After a full month she still weighed over twenty pounds more than her real weight. Her last entry said it all; 137pounds. Brittany let her eyes travel down the long string of barely changing numbers. If only I'd managed to lose another five or six pounds I could've fit into that eight... 

Ironic that she would've been happy to squeeze into a size that'd horrified her not even a month before.

****

Brittany took one more look at the woodcutting showing the Witch handing the lad his necklaces. Despite being ancient, the ink had lost none of its clarity. There was no doubt the heart shaped locket she possessed and the one in the picture were one in the same. So where is the master necklace? 

Her fingers traced the outline of the mystery piece.

If indeed she possessed the smaller locket, and the master one was bound to it... then who was controlling it? Do I have some lost love from another world trying to find me? If that was the case why would they be taking me to worlds where I am fatter? 

It didn't make any sense.

Who would be attracted to this? She wondered aloud, grabbing the only slightly diminished roll gathered at her waist.

Having no answer, Brittany leaned back in her chair and pondered her next move. It was Saturday, Nov. 30th. The night of the Harvest Dance. It was also the night of the next full moon.

I have to destroy it. She uttered, her voice full of certainty.

What other choice did she have? Sure the transcribed ancient text had provided a great deal of information. However, it didn't provide the one thing she needed; a way back.

Unable to risk another change... especially given the trend, Brittany decided she'd just adapt to this world. Already a little of her new weight had been lost. She'd even reestablished a few old friendships and fit into her Social Awareness and Trigonometry classes. Even some of her new friends had proved to be genuine and supportive.

Most important, however was Nick.

They were still boyfriend and girlfriend, but there was a subtle distance to their new relationship. In their life of old, Brittany and Nick would go to the beach, or to dances, or rollerblading. Much of that had been lost the last month because of either her embarrassment or inability to do the activities they'd once enjoyed...

An involuntary shudder passed over her at the recent memory of seeing herself in a swimsuit. No wonder there weren't any beach pictures! 

Brittany tried to shut out the images of the way the unflattering one-piece cut into her waist and upper thighs. Every roll and bulge had been visible. _Thank Heavens Anne didn't see! _ 

It'd been bad enough having to watch her friend model one skimpy bikini after another. There was no way she'd have let her friend see her pouring out of the nylon suit. Anne had been outside trying to get her to open the dressing room door, but the girls' pleas fell on deaf ears and tear filled eyes.

And Rollerblading? What a disaster! In her former life Brittany had been a natural... light and graceful. When she'd suggested the familiar activity to Nick a few days ago he'd responded as if they'd never done it before. So too had her body responded. While she had vivid memories of numerous outings on her well-worn blades, she no longer had the skill or the knowledge. Heck, she didn't even seem to own a pair anymore. 

Most of the trip had her hanging off of Nick or falling on her padded behind. Much to Anne's merriment. I have to get ahold of those pictures she took Despite being more padded, her hind end still took a fair share of abuse. After a brief forty-five minutes an exhausted and embarrassed Brittany called an end to the ordeal. They'd went and took in a matinée instead... 

_If I stay here I can buy some rollerblades and practice_ she vowed, sure their relationship could be rekindled once the pounds came off. Certainly the added exercise would help her fit into a decent looking swimsuit. 

If there was another change, however...

Brittany shuddered. No way did she even want to consider that.

****

A few hours later

That ought to do it! Brittany announced victoriously.

She stared down at the unrecognizable bits and globs arrayed on her father's workbench. After yanking off the chain, she'd hammered the locket flat, then cut it up into pieces. Brittany then melted some with her father's propane torch. 

That stained glass class sure came in handy! Other bits she left as-is. The chain too was broken into small sections.

Scooping the conglomeration up, Brittany initiated phase two where she proceeded to scatter the pieces as far apart as possible. It was rather liberating to be free of the cursed object. In fact she shouted with joy as the last hunk hit the water off the Middleton creek bridge. The ride home was equally pleasant. She was sure she'd made the right decision and that control of her fate was once again her own.

****

You look great. Nick complemented, as she stood in the doorway.

Brittany knew he was staring at her boobs when he said this, but didn't let it faze her.

She'd went with the blue dress, which given Nick's preoccupation with her chest, seemed to have been the right choice. The top had actually fit a bit looser than she remembered, and needed some adjustment. Apparently a disproportion of the five pounds lost had come from her bosom. 

_ Of all the places to lose! _ she groused. 

A Vanessa's Secret bra helped maximize her bust, however, giving a delicious, if not entirely genuine view in the low cut satin. Strategically placed ruffles and form enhancing underwear kept her tummy in and hips concealed. Of course the latter threatened to cut off all circulation below the waist. But if all the suffering and preparation kept Nicks eyes on her it was worth the sacrifice.

Thanks, you don't look half bad yourself. She replied with a wink.

About a thousand photos from her father later, the two left to pick up Anne and her date. Brittany was glad to be away from the unforgiving lens and let her stomach muscles relax. Despite the supportive garment her tummy pressed into the thin fabric whenever she forgot to hold in, clearly outlining her belly button every time. 


I can't believe he stood you up! Brittany said incredulously.

Well, he didn't really ditch me, he got busted sneaking Scotch out of his father's liquor cabinet. Anne replied, rolling her eyes.

The truth was neither girl regretted the loss. Andrew Parker was the school rowdy that had his own seat in the detention room. Brittany couldn't believe her friend hadn't accepted offers from other, more desirable boys that'd asked her out. 

Who was she waiting for? She wondered.

I can't believe I'm going to the dance alone. Anne pouted, sinking a bit further into the back seat of Nick's Charger.

You're not going alone! Brittany countered, her voice as cheerful as she could muster.

Hey! A threesome! I like the sound of that! Nick added, a little too cheerily.

As usual he earned a playful slap.

Anne, however perked up noticeably. 

You guys mean it? she asked.

How could anyone resist those pouty lips? 

Sure! Nick and Brittany replied in unison.

****

The night was everything she could have hoped. Dance after dance Brittany was swept away in Nick's loving arms. Of course Anne too, got in on the action pretending to seduce Nick. Her melodramatic swooning never failed to bring a smile to Brittany's face. Not that Nick didn't overplay his hand. His mannerisms could've earned him a spot on any soap opera.

The reactions from some of their fellow students, however truly made it hilarious. Apparently some of the boys thought their act was genuine. Brittany was accidentally treated to some of their running commentary while coming back from the refreshment table.

Lookit Jacobs! Do you know he's got two girls hanging off of him! One boy standing in front of her said in total admiration.

Yeah, that blonde is totally smokin' too! His buddy replied.

They're both blonde you idiot! a third added as he staggered over.

Brittany blushed at this, glad to be considered one of the hot chicks again. Sure it was petty, but she couldn't help herself.

The one with the big butt wouldnt be too bad either, if she would lose some of that lard. The first one commented finishing off his glass.

At that the group broke up into laughter and stalked off in search of more spiked punch.

Brittany was aghast. Words could not contain what pain she felt. She had to close her eyes as the world came crashing down around her.

They sure look made for each other don't they? A voice just off to her left announced.

Brittany opened her watery eyes to take in Valerie Thompson. The two of them had become quite close over the last four weeks, sharing several classes together. Strange how in her real life theyd never even spoke. Quickly Brittany dabbed away her tears to avoid embarrassing questions. Valerie wasn't returning the gaze however. Her attention had refocused out on the dance floor. Curious, Brittany moved to see who her new friend was referring, and froze. 

It It cant be! she thought, horrified at the sight. The couple in question was none other than Nick and Anne! Brittany felt her heart break once more. Tears, however, didnt come. Perhaps she was too shocked? She found herself unable to turn away. They really did look made for each other, she thought with an involuntary shiver. The now familiar pang of jealousy returned, flowing through her more powerfully as she saw how easily Nick's arm encompassed Anne's slim waist.

Do you want some punch? Val asked, motioning to the stand.

No thanks Brittany replied, her voice distant. So many people have spiked it I'd feel like crap tomorrow. 

Indeed, she'd witnessed no less than a half dozen students upending bottles into the giant crystal bowl.

You mean today.

What's that? Brittany asked, noticing the catty grin on her friend's face.

It's 12:03 silly! Its now Sunday honey. Tomorrow is Monday! Val chided, bringing the old joke to light.

Brittany's heart skipped a beat. 

Its Sunday! A quick glance down showed her plump form still stuffed into the dress... but she was no plumper than she'd been earlier.

I did it!

What'd you do? Her companion asked, no doubt as confused over Brittany's sudden change in demeanor as her cryptic outburst.

With a lightened heart and a welcome feeling of control finally in her grasp she set out onto the dance floor.

Pardon me, Brittany said, cutting in on her friends. But, I'd like to usher in the new day with a dance!

Nick switched partners without losing a step. Instantly the two were lost in each others eyes.

Neither noticed Anne's sudden shock and rapid retreat to the ladies room.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jan 15, 2012)

bump and return to the Recent Additions forum. This is an edited of a revised old tale with two updated chapters - more anticipated.


----------

